# "The next station is" in Arabic



## JGFJ

Hi, 

Can someone tell how to spell the phrase "The next station is" (from the Dubai metro) in Arabic?

Thanks!


----------



## omrano

jgfj said:


> hi,
> 
> can someone tell how to spell the phrase "the next station is" (from the dubai metro) in arabic?
> 
> Thanks!


المحطة القادمة


----------



## A.Abbass

JGFJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone tell how to spell the phrase "The next station is" (from the Dubai metro) in Arabic?
> 
> Thanks!


That would be : Al Mahata Al Qadema


----------



## Mustii

Al Mahata Al Qadema Hiya

Hiya = Is . 

*المحطة القادمة هي*


----------

